# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  بريطاني مشلول يخسر دعوي مطالبته لانهاء حياته

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بريطاني مصاب بالشلل يخسر دعوى قضائية تطالب بمنحه الحق في إنهاء حياته



 توني نيكلينسون



خسر بريطاني مصاب بالشلل من أسفل الرقبة وباقي أجزاء جسده دعوى قضائية أمام المحكمة العليا تطالب بالسماح للأطباء بإنهاء حياته دون الخوف من الملاحقة القانونية.
ويتواصل توني نيكلينسون البالغ من العمر 58 عاما من مدينة ميلكشام في ويلتشاير، من خلال حركات عينيه، وهو يصف حياته بأنها "كابوس حي" منذ تعرضه لجلطة عام 2005.
وقال نيكلينسون إنه سوف يستأنف ضد قرار المحكمة الذي لم يمنح له الحق في إنهاء حياته.
وكان بريطاني آخر معروف باسم مارتن ويبلغ من العمر 47 عاما قد خسر قضية مشابهة لإنهاء حياته بالمساعدة الطبية.معاناة

وقد أصيب نيكلينسون بالشلل بعد تعرضه لجلطة دماغية حينما كان في رحلة عمل إلى اليونان، وهو أب لطفلين.
وقال نيكلينسون إن قرار المحكمة كان صادما له، وأضاف "على الرغم من أنني لم أرد أن أرفع من آمالي، إلا أن هذا يحدث على أية حال لأن هناك كم كبير من الجهود المبذولة في قضيتي، وقد ظننت أن المحكمة إذا رأتني على حالي هذا، وهي حياة بائسة بالكامل، ولا قدرة لي على عمل أي شيء بسبب اعاقتي، كان القاضي سيقبل منطقي في أنني لا أريد أن أستمر، وينبغي أن أتمكن من الحصول على موت كريم."
وقال القاضي اللورد تولسون إن القضيتين مؤثرتين جدا، وأضاف "أي قرار بالسماح لمطالبهما كان سيؤدي إلى عواقب هي أبعد بكثير من هاتين الحالتين، فلكي نستجيب لمطالب توني، كانت المحكمة ستقوم بتغير كبير في القانون."
واضاف "ليس من شأن المحكمة أن تقرر ما إذا كانت المساعدة على الموت تعد جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، ووفقا لنظام الحكم لدينا، هذه الأمور تترك للبرلمان للفصل فيها."
وتختلف هذه الحالة عن الحالات الأخرى التي كانت تطالب بالحق في الموت والتي كانت تركز على المساعدة في الانتحار. حيث لا يستطيع نيكلينسون أن يتناول بنفسه عقاقير مميتة حتى لو أعدها له شخص آخر.
ومن وجهة نظر مختلفة، يرى آخرون أن السماح بقتله يعد بمثابة جريمة قتل."قرار صائب"

وقد رحبت بعض المؤسسات الحقوقية والطبية بقرار المحكمة، وقالت الجمعية الطبية البريطانية إن المحكمة اتخذت "القرار الصحيح".
وقال توني كالاند من لجنة القيم الطبية بالجمعية "لا تعتقد الجمعية الطبية البريطانية أنه سيكون من الصالح للمجتمع أن يتمكن الأطباء قانونيا من إنهاء حياة المرضى."
وأضاف "تعارض الجمعية الطبية البريطانية تشريع المساعدة على الموت ونحن لا نقوم بأية حملات تهدف لاحداث تغيير في القانون في المملكة المتحدة."لا يمكن تبريره

وخلال جلسة الاستماع في شهر يونيو/حزيران، قال ديفيد بيري، ممثل وزارة العدل، إن "الظروف المأساوية والمؤلمة جدا لحالة نيكلينسون تثير تعاطفا شديدا."
وأضاف "وبالرغم من الحقائق المؤلمة بشأن حالته، إلا أن القانون راسخ جدا في هذا الشأن."
وكان الخلاف في القضية يدور حول فكرة "الضرورة" باعتبار أن الحل الوحيد لإنهاء معاناة نيكلينسون هو السماح له بالموت.
وقد لجأ الأطباء إلى هذا المبدأ عام 2000 عندما قاموا بفصل توأم ملتصق، حيث أنقذ الأطباء أحدهما وكانوا يعلمون أن الآخر سيموت.
وقال فريق الدفاع عن نيكلينسون إن قضيتهم تدعمها الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان التي تتناول في أحد بنودها الحق في احترام الحياة الخاصة والعائلية
*

----------

